# 4500,5500,f450,f550 pics



## snowsniper1 (Nov 26, 2006)

anyone have pic of the big boys


----------



## MJM Landscaping (Mar 19, 2005)

I wanna see too!!


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

...............


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

..................


----------



## Emerscape (Mar 23, 2005)

well it used to be mine.. I sold it last march.. .eh tried to post it wont .let me.. ill do it later sorry guys


----------



## jazak (Mar 12, 2006)

I'll get some up soon.


----------



## snowsniper1 (Nov 26, 2006)

bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## snowsniper1 (Nov 26, 2006)

bump pppppppppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## KHB (Nov 30, 2005)

snowsniper1;327340 said:


> anyone have pic of the big boys


Heres mine


----------



## bbrsq (Sep 17, 2006)

Here is my 06 F550. Western 9-6 MVP and Icebreaker.


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

bbrsq;329131 said:


> Here is my 06 F550. Western 9-6 MVP and Icebreaker.


Thanks a NICE truck!


----------



## snowsniper1 (Nov 26, 2006)

nice trucks thanks


----------



## bbrsq (Sep 17, 2006)

Thanks! I like it. Almost unstoppable. Am looking at getting another one.


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

i got that same 550 with stainless 9ft bed and 9 ft xblade...try and get pics off my cam some time :salute:


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

vis;330314 said:


> i got that same 550 with stainless 9ft bed and 9 ft xblade...try and get pics off my cam some time :salute:


That's quite the setup! What year is it?


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

How do the 4500 and 5500 GM's do plowing snow?


----------



## snowsniper1 (Nov 26, 2006)

bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KHB (Nov 30, 2005)

J&R Landscaping;330682 said:


> How do the 4500 and 5500 GM's do plowing snow?


My 5500 does great. The lots I plowed last year never gave me a problem. It push's till you want it to stop. Even the driveways are no problem. I usually have my father keep an eye out for cars when plowing residentials. Goes faster when someone is watching the road for ya.


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

Antnee77;330473 said:


> That's quite the setup! What year is it?


its an 06, forgot to say 3.2 yd stainless sander also- tired of watching everything rot due to the salt corrosion...all stainless for me


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Here is a pic of one of my 550's with a new platform we just built out of all stainless steel.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

2004 4500 with 12 ' dump


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

vis;332232 said:


> its an 06, forgot to say 3.2 yd stainless sander also- tired of watching everything rot due to the salt corrosion...all stainless for me


Wow, that is sick! What brand spreader is it?


----------



## matts lawncare (Dec 24, 2005)

here are a few of my 4500 and other trucks the 4500 is a 04 with a 9ft western pro plus with wings, the 3500 is a 03 with a 8.2 boss v, the other 3500 is a 04 with a 9ft boss super duty and the 2500hd is a 04 with a 8ft western pro plus with wings, also both of the westerns have the back drag edge


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Thats a nice fleet Matt!!


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

How does that 2500HD handle the 9ft. Western Matt? And very nice trucks everyone!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Here's a couple of my '05 550. Sorry about the last, it has a couple 350's but I couldn't resist.

PS BigDog, the last shows the UPGRADE to the Blizzard.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Here's the '04 with the UPGRADED Blizzard. Forgot I had these.


----------



## matts lawncare (Dec 24, 2005)

the 2500 handles the plow very well, i wasnt very sure how it would be when i bought it but no complaints what so ever. mark man thoose are some impressive looking pictures, you sure have one nice looking set of trucks there


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Your dyslexia is acting up again, it was a DOWNGRADE, not an upgrade. prsport


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Big Dog D;334485 said:


> Your dyslexia is acting up again, it was a DOWNGRADE, not an upgrade. prsport


No that was my Blizzard personality typing. 

When my Fisher personality reappears, it'll be an downgrade. I'm having a hard time keeping them all straight, LLM's getting me all discombobulated.

Please let me know if I didn't spell that one correctly.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;334496 said:


> No that was my Blizzard personality typing.
> 
> When my Fisher personality reappears, it'll be an downgrade. I'm having a hard time keeping them all straight, LLM's getting me all discombobulated.
> 
> Please let me know if I didn't spell that one correctly.


LMAO!!!   Very impressive pictures! :salute:


----------



## brodustoadus8 (Sep 24, 2004)

Mark Oomkes-- do you have a pic of that 05-06 super-duty on the far left end that looks like an LED lightbar on it?


----------



## 2004F550 (Nov 13, 2003)

SS 9' crytsteel body, 9' Fisher MC


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

2004F550;335240 said:


> SS 9' crytsteel body, 9' Fisher MC


Got any pics taken during the day??? Looks like a sweet set-up and the pics don't do it justice.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

brodustoadus8;335091 said:


> Mark Oomkes-- do you have a pic of that 05-06 super-duty on the far left end that looks like an LED lightbar on it?


Not too good of the lightbar itself, but here it is from a different angle:


----------



## brodustoadus8 (Sep 24, 2004)

Wow thats an awesome setup, thanks so much.


----------



## snowsniper1 (Nov 26, 2006)

hey mark nice rigs ,what kind of side wing is that


----------



## 2004F550 (Nov 13, 2003)

its not set up for winter yet but i can get some of it in dump truck mode.


----------



## jcesar (Sep 14, 2006)

Mark, 
Can I work for you? 
Those are some nice trucks! Feel kinda out of my league here LOLprsport


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Thank you

snowsniper, you called it, Sidewing.

Don't feel that way John, we've been in business since 1932, so it's taken us awhile to get where we are. Still broke because we're plowing snow.  Still hasn't sunk in that this isn't the way to become rich and famous.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;335668 said:


> Not too good of the lightbar itself, but here it is from a different angle:


Sorry if this is a stupid question but do you mount the side blade on the Pick-up? If so, how does the truck handle it?


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

bbrsq;329131 said:


> Here is my 06 F550. Western 9-6 MVP and Icebreaker.


That is a really nice set up


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

*just a sampling for you*



J&R Landscaping;345362 said:


> Sorry if this is a stupid question but do you mount the side blade on the Pick-up? If so, how does the truck handle it?


http://www.jjagwing.com/

http://www.norweb.se/sidewing/index.html

http://www.sidewing.net/

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=375&page=2&highlight=sidewing


----------



## doh (Sep 23, 2003)

Hey grn mtn, can you lift them to push the top of the bank back over? they would be some handy on lake roads if they could push the top 2' of banks over.

Never mind nsmilligan has answered it in the last link, as he describes it you can "bench" the bank


----------



## dlnimsy (Dec 28, 2006)

Grn Mtn;345406 said:


> http://www.jjagwing.com/
> 
> http://www.norweb.se/sidewing/index.html
> 
> ...


I've been running a front mounted wing on a 1ton for 4yrs now. I have never seen a side wing(as described in the above thread) to say if it compares, but the frnt type will perform just like the big trucks do i just have to make more passes when shelving. When pushing with both blades down i haven't had any trouble yet. Notice in the above thread he states his truck has a Vplow, that will surely make it easier to plow that road than if it were a strait blade that is angled. Both types of wings have thier limitations but when used within them i think you get alot of bang for the buck.


----------



## scuba875 (Dec 22, 2004)

Mark Oomkes that is on hell of an operation you have there. You have to have on of the nicest fleet of trucks I have seen pic of on here.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

J&R Landscaping;345362 said:


> Sorry if this is a stupid question but do you mount the side blade on the Pick-up? If so, how does the truck handle it?


No, not a stupid question. Yes, it mounts to the side. There is a frame off the side of the truck and the cylinder that extends it attaches to the hitch. This transfers the weight to the frame of the truck and actually counteracts the force of the snow on the front plow and straightens out the truck when plowing. It doesn't add any weight to the front axle, either.

Check out the Sidewing site, they have some cool videos.

Scuba, thank you. Now if it would just snow so we could use our trucks and plows and spreaders and, and.


----------



## UpstateDzlGuy (Dec 22, 2003)

I would love to see a picture of the front mounted wing. There is a small Village near me that had F-350 DRW Dumps with said wings and they just looked great. Chris



dlnimsy;345671 said:


> I've been running a front mounted wing on a 1ton for 4yrs now. I have never seen a side wing(as described in the above thread) to say if it compares, but the frnt type will perform just like the big trucks do i just have to make more passes when shelving. When pushing with both blades down i haven't had any trouble yet. Notice in the above thread he states his truck has a Vplow, that will surely make it easier to plow that road than if it were a strait blade that is angled. Both types of wings have thier limitations but when used within them i think you get alot of bang for the buck.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

There is nothing wrong with a front mounted wing, just you need a larger truck to handle the front axle weight. The side mounted wings can be put on a 3/4 ton.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

with my 9'2" Boss plow i am already over my front axle weight by about 200 lbs, and thats with 1000 lbs of balast behind the rear axle. with a front mounted wing i would worry about the extra weight.


----------



## dlnimsy (Dec 28, 2006)

UpstateDzlGuy;346271 said:


> I would love to see a picture of the front mounted wing. There is a small Village near me that had F-350 DRW Dumps with said wings and they just looked great. Chris


I'm working on the pictures they'll be here soon. I don't dispute the weight issue on the front axle. timbrens are a must with torsion bar suspensions. I had a 1987 with the solid axle (same plow setup) it handled the load much better. I added two extra springs on the right side ,they did the trick. I do have photos of the 87 i'll post them when i get home tommorow. I have the same MBRP setup on my wifes 350 6.0 . Love the Sound it makes..


----------



## UpstateDzlGuy (Dec 22, 2003)

Look forward to the Pictures. I agree the 6.0 has a sound of its own. Chris


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Don't have one.... but man do i wish i had this truck with a 9' Western Pro Plus Plow with the pro wings!!payup payup payup


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm sorry but if you can afford that truck you ain't putting no stinking ProWings on it, that beast is fit for a municiple out fit. I've seen a similar one drive around here a couple times. Damn sweet rig.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Grn Mtn;352593 said:


> I'm sorry but if you can afford that truck you ain't putting no stinking ProWings on it, that beast is fit for a municiple out fit. I've seen a similar one drive around here a couple times. Damn sweet rig.


Thats why i said i wish...:salute:...But for now ill stick with my 2500HD DURAMAXwesport wesport


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

BIg Dog D, how about a pic of your whole fleet? Show Mark Oomkes a run for his money.


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

BIg Dog D, how about a pic of your whole fleet? Show Mark Oomkes a run for his money.

ya lets see a pic of that...


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

2004f550.....lets see a day time pic.....


----------



## elmo1537 (Aug 31, 2005)

PORTER 05;356706 said:


> 2004f550.....lets see a day time pic.....


I second that. It looks like a sweet truck


----------



## landscaperbob (Oct 25, 2005)

*2004 F 450 4x4 with 9'6" Western V & Buyers Hopper Spreader*

First time out this year yesterday........to salt 1/2" of the first snowfall of the year that didn't count (just a trace @ official measuring station). Latest first snowfall EVER around here & still counting................& waiting.


----------



## snowman2025 (Jan 19, 2007)

Our farm's F-550


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

BIg Dog D, how about a pic of your whole fleet? Show Mark Oomkes a run for his money.

ya lets see a pic of that...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

PORTER 05;358712 said:


> BIg Dog D, how about a pic of your whole fleet? Show Mark Oomkes a run for his money.
> 
> ya lets see a pic of that...


Sorry guys, Big Dog is my alter ego, that's why I had so much fun with LLM. The mods just haven't figured out how I'm breaking the 2 member name rule yet.

JK


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

i cant see the picture, just a big blank white page, but im sure it looks good try again!!!:redbounce :redbounce


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

PORTER 05;359236 said:


> i cant see the picture, just a big blank white page, but im sure it looks good try again!!!:redbounce :redbounce


He wasn't posting a picture, he was j/k about the whole "alias" thing.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Antnee77;359250 said:


> He wasn't posting a picture, he was j/k about the whole "alias" thing.


What do you mean? I see the picture.


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

no i do not see a picture, try again!!!!!!!!!!!!:redbounce


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;359258 said:


> What do you mean? I see the picture.


Very funny.


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

am i missing somthing here????? i think i am


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

PORTER 05;359676 said:


> am i missing somthing here????? i think i am


mark says that keeps you thinking that then you scroll down and see J/K at the bottom of his post


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Only the ones that belive can see the picture


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Thats pretty funny....but your starting to confuse some folks......


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Grassbusters;359925 said:


> Only the ones that belive can see the picture


LMAO, I still see it, not sure why you guys are having a problem.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Mark Oomkes;360785 said:


> LMAO, I still see it, not sure why you guys are having a problem.


LAMO, get a new computer, there is no pic dude, LOL...................

By the way what ever happened to LLM of Ann Arbor ??


----------



## fire&ice (Nov 10, 2004)

*Cool Wing*

This is a picture I grabbed of a C5500 getting built at an equipment dealer in Mass.


----------



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

What would that truck be used for? I think its a little to big for some municiple use and too small for highway plowing. Mabey extremely large open parking lots and private roads?


----------



## 2004F550 (Nov 13, 2003)

i wish we could have done that to our 5500 ^^^^...great for private roads


----------



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

I wish my 5500 was set up like that.... and the hood still goes down...


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

POPO4995;359938 said:


> Thats pretty funny....but your starting to confuse some folks......


just you man, just you, lol


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Idealtim;361080 said:


> What would that truck be used for? I think its a little to big for some municiple use and too small for highway plowing. Mabey extremely large open parking lots and private roads?


It's not necessarily too big for municpal use. I would run that on the roads around here.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Would be a nice little ...*



fire&ice;361068 said:


> This is a picture I grabbed of a C5500 getting built at an equipment dealer in Mass.


 That would be a nice little Highway rig,Ramps and points etc..Mass Highways rate would be like $92.50 per hour for that if I read the chart correctly..
The State of Maine DOT has atleast one of those they are trying out to get around the old CDL thing...


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Oshkosh;361397 said:


> That would be a nice little Highway rig,Ramps and points etc..Mass Highways rate would be like $92.50 per hour for that if I read the chart correctly..
> The State of Maine DOT has atleast one of those they are trying out to get around the old CDL thing...


What if he threw a nice dump body on back with a tailgate spreader?


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*They have their ideas...*



Antnee77;361398 said:


> What if he threw a nice dump body on back with a tailgate spreader?


 Mass Highway only uses V Hopper spreaders and Calcium Tankers now...Funny the Pike used to run the dual purpose bodies but not Mass Highway...If you mounted a 800 gallon Calcium setup you'd be up to like $122.50 per hour and youd get all the hours from start to finish...
I don't know what the 5500 would handle for a spreader???


----------



## dlnimsy (Dec 28, 2006)

That would be great for ramp work but i don't think it would replace the larger cdl type trucks on main line work. At a cost of about 85 thousand it would take alot of hours at $92.50 to make your money back. VERY sweet rig though.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*What?$$$*



dlnimsy;362060 said:


> That would be great for ramp work but i don't think it would replace the larger cdl type trucks on main line work. At a cost of about 85 thousand it would take alot of hours at $92.50 to make your money back. VERY sweet rig though.


$85K for that thing.LOL You've got to be kidding me...


----------



## dlnimsy (Dec 28, 2006)

Oshkosh;362092 said:


> $85K for that thing.LOL You've got to be kidding me...


The upfit with dump body and plow gear and all the neccesary hydraulics is about $40,000 plus the cost of the chassis. CRAZY! Thats why only the deep pocketed munis can aford them. I bought mine 9 years old and it still was'nt cheap. You can do alot better with the big stuff. Just look at the auction prices for the small equipment( bobcats, mini excavators) compared to the big pieces small stuff always go's for more money relitive to size and production.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*I hear you*



dlnimsy;362120 said:


> The upfit with dump body and plow gear and all the neccesary hydraulics is about $40,000 plus the cost of the chassis. CRAZY! Thats why only the deep pocketed munis can aford them. I bought mine 9 years old and it still was'nt cheap. You can do alot better with the big stuff. Just look at the auction prices for the small equipment( bobcats, mini excavators) compared to the big pieces small stuff always go's for more money relitive to size and production.


 I come across some good values on the small stuff.That 2000 I told you about will go around $7,800 from what I was told...But I know what you are saying, overall there are much better values on the bigger stuff...That is one of my side lines finding equipment for others without the time.I have sent a bunch of stuff up to McLeans etc...Just a hobby now..


----------



## Wesley's Lawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Does anyone have anymore info on that C5500 with the wing? Id like to get my buddy to set his up like that.


----------



## kylegmc3500 (Jan 6, 2010)

i was wondering if the 5500 chevy u have is 4x4? we have one and want to set it up with a ten foot fisher and a sander for the state. we were wondering if anyone has a 2x4 chevy 4500 or5500 and if so how does it plow being 2x4? thanks


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

I know someone who has a 4500 4x2 with a salter on the back, runs a 10' boss v with no problems


----------



## kylegmc3500 (Jan 6, 2010)

thanks for the info wieght does wonders i figure between wieght in the back and plowing roads wont be bad im not sure if it would plow lots too good if we got alot of heavy snow


----------



## nedly05 (Dec 23, 2007)

Heres our 5500, no plow or sander. I wish it had a front mount wing and plow with a combo body on it, that would be awesome for some of our private roads we take care of!


----------



## ontario026 (Dec 22, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;336367 said:


> Thank you
> 
> snowsniper, you called it, Sidewing.
> 
> Don't feel that way John, we've been in business since 1932, so it's taken us awhile to get where we are. Still broke because we're plowing snow.  Still hasn't sunk in that this isn't the way to become rich and famous.


1932??? and all this time I thought you were a 15Yo girl from Miami! No wonder you come across as grumpy and critical in half your posts, you must be as old as Dirt!!!!!!! LOL :laughing:


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

As long as your doing longer pushes or windrowing your fine, only problem you might have is pushing large piles from the start, id try and keep the sander as full as possible as well.


----------



## mrsops (Dec 28, 2009)

What about the f-650 or f750 wesport


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

http://www.tenconewengland.com/products/plows.htm

I'm pretty sure the setup on the C5500 was a Tenco. Its what our town uses as well they are very nice systems.


----------



## AA+ Landscaping (Nov 12, 2008)

This my 5500 dodge sorry its not a ford or gm but it's a big dog


----------



## BIGBEN2004 (Aug 28, 2008)

AA+ Landscaping;952647 said:


> This my 5500 dodge sorry its not a ford or gm but it's a big dog
> View attachment 69934


Thats a nice looking truck. When this post was first put up Dodge didn't even make 4500's or 5500's yet so your fine for posting up pics. How you like it? Did you get a manual or the new Auto?


----------



## tn_ctd (Jan 23, 2009)

Good looking trucks! love the looks of the 450-550 trucks


----------



## G&T LAWN (Nov 7, 2009)

Nice Stuff guys. Keep them coming


----------



## AA+ Landscaping (Nov 12, 2008)

BIGBEN2004;952863 said:


> Thats a nice looking truck. When this post was first put up Dodge didn't even make 4500's or 5500's yet so your fine for posting up pics. How you like it? Did you get a manual or the new Auto?[/QUOTE
> We got the auto, it doesn't have any problems plowing the snow. We run a 9.5 western vee. I wish they would make bigger wings like 2ft or 1 1/2 ft per side. The wings I got form western are less then a foot per side. It never runs out of power.I also have a 8ft western salter with 10in boards on the top so i put about 3 to 4 tons of salt in it, no problems there either.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

lets see some more pics


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

A one I found online (sorry it's a 3500). There is some more picture on the Wing plow on a Ford truck thread http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=94768


----------



## Greg Aquila (Aug 14, 2005)

Here's mine, bottom pic is a 350 though.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

cda817;948996 said:


> http://www.tenconewengland.com/products/plows.htm
> 
> I'm pretty sure the setup on the C5500 was a Tenco. Its what our town uses as well they are very nice systems.


It's an Everest on the one the dude posted. Sorry if someone replied to this already.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

just subscribing, wishing i had a truck over a 3/4 ton to post. haha


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Dodge 5500

We just have 1900 miles on this truck... We had HUGE hail last week not a straight panel on the truck:angry::angry::angry::angry:


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

IDOCTORTREES;1047196 said:


>


This Truck


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

IDOCTORTREES;1049060 said:


> This Truck


No room for it in that airport hanger of a shop you have...


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

any pics of the damage?


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

no pics yet...this was 1 of 19 hit by hail


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Insurance company is going to love you...


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

200k plus or more:angry::angry:


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Wont hurt their pockets I bet you pay that or more a year alone.


----------



## snowsniper1 (Nov 26, 2006)

anyone know if gm has plans to make a new 4500 or 5500?


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

snowsniper1;1200237 said:


> anyone know if gm has plans to make a new 4500 or 5500?


Don't quote me on this, but I believe I read somewere that international or someone was going to take the mid-size gm trucks over... Also they said something about they were going to make them closer to the size of the 3500HD's to compete with the superduty....


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

international has the terrastar that just came out. its going to compete in the 17K-19,500K gvwr classes. Kenworth also has a variant for this range.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

ProTouchGrounds;1200355 said:


> international has the terrastar that just came out. its going to compete in the 17K-19,500K gvwr classes. Kenworth also has a variant for this range.


I think pete does as well? However the trucks themselves are much bigger then a comparable 550/5500 and I don't believe they're offering 4wd??


----------



## ManorLandscape8 (Nov 12, 2004)

i read in an article that the terrastar is going to be offered in 4 wheel drive I think in the 2012 trucks. Hopefully soon cause I am interested in these trucks but need the four wheel


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

ManorLandscape8;1200800 said:


> i read in an article that the terrastar is going to be offered in 4 wheel drive I think in the 2012 trucks. Hopefully soon cause I am interested in these trucks but need the four wheel


you know you would think that they would have that as an option already because it took GM how many years to put 4wd as an option on the 45-5500 ?


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

Here is mine.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

2010 F-550 with Arctic 9 foot V-plow.
She has 3200 miles on it.


----------



## consortescaping (Jan 23, 2011)

bbrsq, this is one of the nicest trucks i've seen in a long time


----------

